# I've lived 25 years with this problem



## 17454 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm new to this message board and have been reading as many posts as possible. Since I was 16 years old, I've lived with chronic constipation. I'm 41 now, so that's 25 years. The doctors weren't very helpful, always telling me to just "eat more fiber" or "drink more water." I finally gave up going to the doctor and just lived miserably all this time. Doesn't seem possible, does it? But I have. My stomach always looks like I'm 4 months pregnant. Even when I exercise regularly, my stomach is still bloated. For relief when I can't take it anymore, I drink Phillips Milk of Magnesia. It usually produces a bowl movement, but it doesn't feel good and I feel very weak right after. Then as soon as my bowels are empty, my stomach bloats up like a balloon with nothing but air. Two weeks ago, I had extreme pain and pressure for 1 week and couldn't even work. I went to another doctor actually crying. She took abdominal xrays and blood tests and said everything came back normal. I said "now what?" She said "Are you still having a problem?" See what I mean about doctors. So, she prescribed Zelnorm which I'm now taking. It has cleaned me out about once a week so far, but that's not normal either. I thought it was supposed to regain regularity. So, I'll be giving up on that soon. I'll continue to read suggestions in all these posts. Maybe something will work for me. Thanks for listening.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome to you sad eyes


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome Sad,You have come to the right place. It is great to be able to talk to others who have the same situation.My IBS started 40 years ago after the birth of my first child. I also haven't had much luck with doctors. I handle my IBS on my own now. I take Imodium when I have bad D attacks. Read some of the posts about Activia yogurt. I ate it for the recommended 2 weeks and I think it has helped. I takes a while to work, however. I had several days of D when I first started it, but I made myself still with it. I haven't had much trouble with C since although I still have attacks of D, but they aren't that bad and they don't last as long. I usually have bad D attacks that last several days. I don't take laxatives. I use warm water enemas. They give instant relief. I also try to monitor my diet. I know that eggs give me problems, so I stay away from them. Also, download a copy of the brochure on this site. It is helpful to give to friends and family who just don't understand.Keep in touch with us, you have come to the right place. When I first found this site, I didn't know if I should laugh or cry. It feels so wonderful to be able to talk to others about this dreaded "bowel alien"


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

nerfmom is right, youve come to the right place. its been a Godsend for me. have you tried miralax witht the zelnorm? thats my combo and eveyother day I take 1 tbs milk of mag. thats working great for me and Ive had ibs for 25 years. fiber didnot work for me. I drink water only b/c it helps me lose weight and gives me energy. it doesn' really affect pooping like some say- yes too little water and hard dryness can occur but Im talking us ibsers where not much works! I cant go without meds nut at this point I don;t care- just happy to go!!! I thank God you found this site. welcome.


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Sad Eyes. Glad you are here. I just started the Zelnorm friday. It worked great for the first few days. The last 2, not so much. Is miralax otc or perscrip.? I was hoping once i started on the Zelnorm, my laxitive regiment would be over


----------



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

This is the first time I have posted but I have been reading the boards for some time. I wanted to share a recent experience in hopes that it will help others. I, like everyone else here, went to a lot of doctors and had a lot of tests but no results (including a colonoscopy TWICE).I refuse to take medication. Out of desperation I went on a 5 day fast. On the 6th day, with nothing in my bowel I passed a mass of worms. Yes, I know, shocking but true. I would have never believed it. I had done a stool test that did not pick it up. Could it be for the last 10 years I have had these things? Because that is how long I have been fighting this IBS-C. I suggest you look on the internet about parasites. They are more common than you think. Ways to get them include pets, running around barefoot outside, sushie, undercooked fish or meat...the list goes on. They cause a lot of digestive problems that are mistaken for other things. Something to think about.If this helps one person I will be so glad. I have suffered for so long dispite every diet, exercise, you name it I tried it. I am on a three month program to get rid of them. I will post to let everyone know how it is after that. One more thing, it is my understanding that they are difficult to diagnose. I sent in my sample to a lab so I know what I am dealing with.Best Wishes


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok, now i think im gonna be sick.


----------



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Sad Eyes, I am very graetful I found this site too. No, doctor double talk here.There are a lot of great suggestions from real people. I hope some where on the site it will help you or give you hope. BTW, my belly bloat is called fictitious gas baby,and I have the evil colon gremlin, they gang up on me and I have heard them discussing ways on how to bump me off, humor sometimes helps.Um, yes, that is gross about the worms *BUT* I went to Australia and stayed in a very rural area, nasty water and after that this so called dysfunction started. And I was tested for worms went I got back state side. I am interested to know how things go for you.


----------



## 15874 (Apr 20, 2006)

Aloha! SadI'm new as well and just started this forum few days ago and no question, it has helped me alot just by reading stories of other people with this "Bowel Alien" (as Nerfmom calls it) condition. It feels great to know that we are not alone and now able to share and learn from various people.For info: I've been taking vitamin suppliments for # of years (products of Nutrilite - known as largest manufacturer of organic vitamins in the world) and I just recently realized that they have this product called INTESTIFLORA 7 which I've never paid attention to until now. I just got my order yesterday and will take my first try this evening. We'll post you guys some update whatever the result will be (positively hoping).Aloha from HawaiiJohn L.Product DescriptionIntestiFlora 7TM helps build a natural balance of healthy probiotics, like acidophilus, in your digestive tract. Daily use can improve your overall immune health and digestive function. It can also help with the digestion of dairy products. In addition to seven probiotics, this product includes a prebiotic to encourage their growth â€“ and the stick packs need no refrigeration. Swallow the contents of a stick pack, sprinkle it on cold foods, or mix it into cold drinks.


----------



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey-I am 27, and have been dealing with this for 3 years with IBS and constipation and glad for this webring. My doctor prescribed me Zelnorm back in November along with Miralax(prescribed), but it does help along with Bisoprone(spasm reducer). I like Ice Cream, but know it gives me stomach pain, so have it once in a while, but is there anyone that can give me advice of what they take that can help with digestion of dairy products?Thanks and God Bless


----------



## 23341 (Jun 19, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Trailrunner:This is the first time I have posted but I have been reading the boards for some time. I wanted to share a recent experience in hopes that it will help others. I, like everyone else here, went to a lot of doctors and had a lot of tests but no results (including a colonoscopy TWICE).I refuse to take medication. Out of desperation I went on a 5 day fast. On the 6th day, with nothing in my bowel I passed a mass of worms. Yes, I know, shocking but true. I would have never believed it. I had done a stool test that did not pick it up. Could it be for the last 10 years I have had these things? Because that is how long I have been fighting this IBS-C. I suggest you look on the internet about parasites. They are more common than you think. Ways to get them include pets, running around barefoot outside, sushie, undercooked fish or meat...the list goes on. They cause a lot of digestive problems that are mistaken for other things. Something to think about.If this helps one person I will be so glad. I have suffered for so long dispite every diet, exercise, you name it I tried it. I am on a three month program to get rid of them. I will post to let everyone know how it is after that. One more thing, it is my understanding that they are difficult to diagnose. I sent in my sample to a lab so I know what I am dealing with.Best Wishes


Hello, can you please share which cleansing program you used, how long did it last, what did it consist of, your results, how often you do this, what type of fast, etc. Meaning....did you drink only water (and was it purified?) or did you also drink juices (and were they made by yourself or purchased?), etc.Thanks!


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Yes, I too would like to know what type of fast Trailrunner did.Welcome, sad. I'm sure you've seen on this site that your emotions have a big impact on IBS-C, too. I've had IBS-C for 32 years, but was diagnosed in the late 80's. Natural products helped me for the past 5 years or so. I also exercise, drink lots of water and watch my diet. As my GI says, I'm the type of patient he likes because I do everything I should, but...I have recently been having all sorts of changes going on and I think it's associated with menopause. What worked for me before isn't anymore. I tried Zelnorm and it worked for about 1 1/2 weeks. I went to my GI yesterday and he has me on Amitiza now. I really don't want to take it, but I've been so up and down lately. How long does it take for Amitiza to work? I took it yesterday and today with no real results yet.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Sad Eyes32 years for me but I am opposite to you - ibs.d.However, I would suggest you look at www....com where you will find loads of relevant advice and also active bulletin boards. Since I found this site and .. almost 2 years ago now, I have managed to get some control over my ibs.d.Much is said about adding fiber to ones diet but it is soluble fiber which is needed and this works both for constipation and diarrhea. I have been taking the Acacia soluble fiber which .. sells and it is definitely helping. It can take a while to be effective but you just need to persevere!! Since taking the Acacia I rarely get any pain now.


----------



## 22818 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi! don't worry you can beat this lousy condition::I had IBS bad with tons of gas and bloating for 8+ years. I was severely constipated, and sometimes would not have a bm for WEEKS. I tried ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING.I am now 98% free of all symptoms...this is what has worked for me. None of this was "prescribed". I found it out through gruelling trial and error.PROPER DIETRead "Eat Right 4 Your Blood Type"....follow it to the letter. Ignore all the scientific jargon...just follow the guidelines.(here is a link to the book http://www.dadamo.com/)i.e. if you are like me, (blood type "O") you avoid all wheat products, and all milk products. This means you eat: meat, fish, vegetables, fruit. Other blood types require a different regimen...this stuff really made a huge differences.KEEP THE COLON CLEARIf you are severely constipated go to a colon therapist, get it cleaned out. It's very natural, all they do is flush your lower colon with water. It works and gives your colon a break. Or use one of the "colon cleansers" on the market, the herbal ones work quite well.USE THE FOLLOWING HERBSDrink the following herbal tea EVERY DAY, at least 3 mugs full...cold or hot.Milk thistle teaDandelion teaBuy the pure tea in teabags...steep both teas in the same pot.As well, get the Homeopathic remedy: Milk Thistle (It's in a liquid form. Take it per instructions 2-3 times a day).I was eating lots of soluble and non-soluble fibre and getting NO RESULTS. Some people can eat fibre and it makes them go. What I discovered is that other people like me NEED WATER IN THE BOWEL for any fibre to work. These herbs (both the tea and the homeopathic remedy) gently drive water into the bowel, thus flushing the system.HEALTHY BACTERIA IN THE BOWELTake the following probiotic bacterial tablets:REUTERIJust one tab a day, apparently these are the best, you only need to take them for 21 days.AVOID caffeine! Ok so skip this part and do the rest.So to recap:Follow a diet that is sympathetic to your blood type, keep the bowel clear so the other methods have a chance to work, take the bacterial culture tablets to put good bacteria into your gut, and take the tea and the milk thistle remedy to gently push water into the bowel.Do this for just one month and you'll be amazed at the difference. I feel very fortunate not to have to put up with IBS anymore...unless I break the rules and eat something I shouldn't!All the best...!


----------



## 18528 (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome, Sad Eyes!I wanted to share my own experiences with you. I'm a 32 year old female, active, normal weight, eat healthy (lots of fruit, veggies, whole grains, fiber, water, etc). I have always had constipation since I was a little girl, but last winter it got so bad I went to a GI doctor and had a colonoscopy. He diagnosed me with IBS-C and put me on 6mg Zelnorm 3x/day.That seemed to help for a bit, but my "usual" morning routine (seems to be the only time I can go) has been jumping up and down for an hour or two, massaging my stomach, even a cigarette to stimulate my bowels/colon. For the most part, I still do this with Zelnorm even though Zelnorm helps a bit more than nothing.At any rate, I have suffered with looking 4-5 months pregnant, being bloated, water retention, feeling lethargic, for TOO LONG! Especially when I don't have a BM, obviously. At times, I can't even fit into my pants due to the severe bloating.The other month, I was ready to give up on everything again...doctors, Zelnorm, everything! My GI doctor ordered one more test, a defecography (embarassing!). This test, humiliating as it was, showed my REAL PROBLEMS. I have a large rectocele, an enterocele, and rectal prolapse. I would have never known this had I not gone through the defecography. No wonder I'm severely constipated!! At this point, the doctors are trying to treat my rectocele, etc. while still being on Zelnorm to "help move things along." I am at least thankful I know the real problems behind all my constipation, even if there is no easy "cure." The doctors were suprised because I have never had children, been pregnant, and am so young. Most of the time, these problems occur within other women mentioned. Have you thought of having a defecography test? I've had 6 doctors/specialists tell me now that many women have rectoceles, for example, but never know it until chronic constipation becomes so debilitating.Just some thoughts.....again, welcome!


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi. I too have suffered with this for about 10 years now. I was diagnosed only a few months ago. I have found that probiotics help me so much. I know what you mean by not being able to go for weeks. And trying to work when your in that pain is so miserable. I take Probiotics Blend and milk of magnesia. Works wonders for me. You can read about the probiotics at www.probioticsblend.com


----------



## 18872 (Jul 1, 2006)

What is rectocele? And how is defectography test performed?


----------



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

I had the "worms" tested and it was NOT worms. It was mucus, which by the way looks like worms. But before I knew I did the de-wormer program which was Dr Natura or something like that. It was herbs and a lot of fiber. I tried to complete the program but the fiber or ANY kind of fiber messes me up big time and yes I drank TONS of water. I sent the program back and no questions asked they refunded me the full amount. This IBS-C thing is so frustrating I can't eat anything without this constant feeling of incomplete evacuation. A feeling that may well drive me insane. I live on raw goats milk and raw kefir. I have tons of energy and am very fit. Delt with this for 10 years and in the last 6 months have lost ALL bowel function. I use water enemas and sometimes a colon board. Just thought I'd follow up on the worm thing with everyone. If anyone knows how to stop the feeling of incomplete evacuation I would love to hear your ideas.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update, Trailrunner. glad to hear it wasn't worms. I've passed mucus before and yes it sure does look like worms. sorry to hear you've lost all bowel function though--what do you think caused that? and thanks for posting the link to the optimal health website on an earlier thread. that website has been a tremendous help to me. what is a colon board?wish I could help with some suggestions for dealing with incomplete evacuation but all I can do is commiserate. I have it too and it's miserable, isn't it. some days I can get rid of it with a glycerin suppository or better yet an enema but often nothing works and then I'm stuck with misery all day long.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Tailrunner,your story looks like mine.I use suppositories.:|


----------



## 19916 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am new and my story sounds like everyone else. I have now been to 3 doctors, had a colonscopy, taken zelnorm, had colonics done, taken Dr. Natura for de-worming and every magnesium and enemas available.I have even gone as far as going to a Psychiatrist for Zoloft per my GI Dr. However, after 4 weeks of this the Psychiatrist is convinced I am not stressed and the GI doesnt know what he's doing. I told the GI I am not stressed (at least no more than usual) and he dismissed me and my family from telling that it's only stress causing the bloating.I have lived with IBS-C since teenage years and now I am 34 yrs old. However, today marks 4 weeks of looking like I am 4 months pregnant. If I eat ANYTHING I become 7 months pregnant. I am confined to my house because I have added 5-6lbs and cant wear any clothes. I work out heavy every day drink nothing but a ton of water and am in the process of trying every IBS diet including the Eating for IBS from the www....com.My question is this, I have not been constipated during this aweful last 4 weeks due to the Emergency room enemas and goolightly for the colonscopy and all the fiber from my diet. However, my stomach will not stop from being extremely bloated. My stomach is extremely distended but I do not have gas. The Dr.s have ruled out a blockage and I have had X Rays when I had the coloscopy. I read everyones problems but has anyone just had this horrible bloating? I cant leave me house and it makes me extremely tired. Does this sound familiar to anyone? Also, I just ordered Digesterine today. Has anyone had any experience good or bad with it? I'll share my experience as soon as I know if it works or not for me.Thanks for any help from anyone out there!


----------



## 13711 (Jul 27, 2006)

How can you possibly "live" with this? 6 wks ago I read the post describing a rectocele and a defagram...now I've had the anal phsysiology, nerve testing, defagram, sitz markers, cat scan, x-rays...and today the surgeon tells me before the colonoscopy that even with the rectocele repair, it won't help the "inertia". I suspect that all the nerves but 2 are dead. The surgeon told me that he has a stack of test results 4' high on his desk and he just hasn't had time to review mine. In the meanwhile, I am paying a friend to handle my business and am relying on everyone to help with my kids as I have lost all control. I'm 41 and either wear a diaper for 4 days or bloat up for the other 10 until I have a massive bm. Sorry...my first post and I've rambled. Can anyone give me a little something GOOD to look forward to...besides the word that I don't have cancer? Oh, my questions...at the ER last week, they were shocked to see that barium is still all over me despite last test being three weeks ago. Does anyone know what long term barium in the system causes?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If you have colonic inertia,well it's not an easy disease.From what i've heard they remove the colon in an attempt of a better life.Most of the time it works well.You GO almost normally.There is research on the way for implant of microprocessor(s) for moving bowel content but that is few years from coming out.If you sent me an e-mail,i will refer you in a good place,good web site.


----------



## 19916 (Jul 22, 2006)

Good News. My stomach is ten times better than last weekend. I started the Digesterol and it has been really working for me. If you havent tried it, then I suggest getting it. It took about 5 days to really work for me. However, I did notice a difference after the 2nd day. Please keep me posted on what you think if you order it.


----------



## 13711 (Jul 27, 2006)

Jenber...what is Digesterol? The Dr. just said to get an anti-gas medicine...is that what this is? I'm trying zelnorm since miralax was a nightmare!


----------

